# Advice on a 2 weeks road trip - Bozeman, MT to Albuquerque, NM



## josedigital (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello RV lovers,

I need your experience on this one.. 

My friends and I are planning a road trip from Bozeman to Albuquerque the 2 first weeks of october 2013. We'd like to see Yellowstone and grand teton but also Zion, Grand canyon, Page and Monument Valley. The total trip is around 1700 miles and we'll be 7 adults in a large class A rental (cruise america?). 

I wonder if we're not seeing too big, aren't we going to spend to much time in the vehicle? Have you got any advices about the roads to take or the not-to-missed attractions on the way?

If you know some great RV parks along the way, don't hesitate to tell us about it

We already took a few RV trips, but never as long as this one... Can't wait to go!

Thanks a lot for reading me... 

RV forever!


----------



## KarenS144 (Jun 14, 2013)

WOW.  That's a lot of traveling with a whole lotta peeps crammed up in a MH for an extended time and not much time to see anything!  One can spend a week in Yellowstone and not see it all.  Bozeman to Yellowstone isn't that far but if you don't have reservations inside the park yet, you probably aren't going to get them.  Yellowstone to Teton is not far either but reservations in the park might be hard to get.  I think Moab would be doable in a long day of driving.  You can visit Arches,  Canyonlands (Island in the Sky section) & Dead Horse Point State Park which is well worth a drive to see the sunset there.  Remember, MH's don't or shouldn't travel as fast as cars.  We don't hurry and take plenty of breaks when we're on the road.  I use 50mph as an average from leaving one place to arriving at the next then add 30-45 minutes!  If you get to Zion, the North Rim of the Grand Canyon is doable in a day's drive BUT they'll probably be closed for the season by then.  The south rim is a LONG way away.

MH's are not inexpensive to rent and you might have trouble getting something large enough for everyone. If you've not researched what is available and cost, you should.


It sounds like it could be a FUN trip though if you're good with just skimming over the highlights!  Good luck with your plans.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## LEN (Jun 14, 2013)

OK  You are looking at about 1700 miles in two weeks is three days of driving time minimum plus at least 1 day getting the MH and stocking, then two full days in Yellow stone and a day in the Tetons minimum and you should have at least one more day in each or all you will do is stop and look for five minutes and carry on. Now this is not doing any of the must do hikes in Yellowstone or the Tetons oooing and aaaaing the sights to see. Zion takes at least two days but can be done unless again you want to do one of the several nice little hikes. I would not pass Brice canyon as you will be going right by anyway and the Grand Canyon all you will do is look over the edge and leave. If I were you I would cut the trip shorter and do Yellowstone and the Tetons right With the shorter hikes around Old Faithful, the mud pots the and a couple other little sights to see and have a little time to eat drink and be merry, add Brice and Zion and maybe the Grand Canyon.  Plus remember with the BIG MH you will not be able to go anywhere fast and parking to see could take time. The plus is the time of year is right to have lower traffic in all the parks, but remember to bring cold weather clothing as you are at 5000' a lot and snow could be there at any time.
Have fun!!

LEN


----------



## josedigital (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the answers..  We already had a nice trip from SF to Las vegas via Yosemite a few month ago (1000 miles in 9 days) but we ve decided to shorten this one a bit. We'll finally have a round trip from SAlt lake city via bryce, Zion, Grand Canyon (Seriously, road for the North rim will be closed in October??) Page, Monument valley, canyonlands and Arches... We'll stop for Dead horse (THX Karen s144). It's already a 2000 km trip... Some of you know a good rental company in Salt lake? We use to rent with cruise america but their vehicles aren't very confortable and pretty old...


----------



## LEN (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like a much better idea. You will be in the same general area for all your stops so if you want to spend more time in one place it does not disrupt any plans just shortens the possible stops. Bryce has at least on great hike from the north to south or reverse that is outstanding and you will be at 10,000 feet here so it could be cool. Zion you will ride the bus system around the park with get offs often, best place to park is the museum or there is a camp ground on the south end where once there you needn't more until you leave.Grand Canyon has good RV parking with short walks to the overlooks or trails into the canyon itself, this is the south side. If you have specific questions ask, there is a lot of info here.

LEN


----------



## KarenS144 (Jun 15, 2013)

That sounds like a doable plan!  We were at the North Rim in late September and the lodge was closing the next week I think.  We stayed one night at the DeMotte CG just outside the park then 1 night in the park since that was all we could get. No hook ups at either.  There is a gas/convenience store place across the road from DeMotte and they were getting ready to put the plywood over the windows for the winter.  They did that to protect the windows from the weight of the snow pressing against them.  The park may be open but some of the services may be done for the season.  Once you get your dates figured out, you should check to see what is still open and then have a Plan B.  If you don't have reservations to camp in the park, you may be out of luck!  The DeMotte CG does not take reservations.  We left Zion and got there early afternoon and were able to get a nice spot though.


----------



## erniee (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought cruise America just has class c motorhomes?


----------



## Osutrikers (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, going thru SLC, you can hit Moab Utah for Arches Natl Park or Canyonlands, great viewing.  Not sur of best route from there to Grand Canyon, but from GC, you could do I40 to Alb, then I25 north back home.


----------



## josedigital (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes my mistake, It will be a class C erniee...


----------

